# Most versions of a single work



## Chi_townPhilly

I thought I'd open up the "confessional" and ask Classical fans the following question... in your recorded music collection, which piece do you have in the greatest number?! I'll start Even though I try to avoid multiples, I have...

5 versions of Bruckner's 5th [in order of acquistion- Furtwangler/Berlin, Solti/CSO (from boxed set), Sinopoli/Dresden, Tinter/RSNO (from boxed set) and Ormandy/Philadelphia.]

4 versions of _Dich, teure Halle_ from Tannhauser [in order of merit- Dernesch: Solti VPO from complete opera, Silja: Sawallisch Bayreuth FO from complete opera, Price: Solti CSO from CSO collection, Passow: from recital collection.]

4 versions of Bruckner's 8th [Solti/Nowak ed. & Tinter/original (Nowak-Carragan) ed. per above, and Furtwangler VPO/Nowak, and Bohm VPO/Haas.]

I'm certainly NOT trying to start a "contest." I'm just curious to see what works inspire people to pursue multiple renditions


----------



## opus67

I have no "repeats" in my collection.(Well, if you don't count the single movement from K.525 in the Mozart Favourites CD, or movements from some of Tchaikovsky's famous orchestral works. ). But when the day comes, far in the future, when I acquire a set of Brahms' symphonies, I will probably end up with another version of his overtures.  (I could circumvent that by buying individual performances of the symphonies .)


----------



## ChamberNut

Other than the odd movements here and there of some of the more well/known classical works, the only complete works for which I have more than 1 version/recording of are Beethoven's 5 Piano Concertos.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez, seven versions on CD. It wasn't deliberate, but I don't mind at all.
Bach's lute works crop up a lot too.


----------



## Krummhorn

For me, as an organist, it's JS Bach BWV 565 - turns up numerous times in my recording collection of both LP's, Cassette & CD's. Not by choice - I mean I didn't go out looking for so many versions of this heroic and often overplayed composition, it's part of the standard repertoire of many organists recorded sessions. 

My favorite recorded version of the "Dorian" is by our own esteemed leader, Frederik Magle - clean & crisp - oddly enough, it's available as an MP3 download from his site


----------



## Guest

I think i have 4 recordings of Revolutionary Etude and the one i like most is my first one which i downloaded off limewire before i really got into classical. And if stealing music offends anyone don't worry, i buy all my music now.


----------



## Manuel

I must have about 18 recordings of Brahms' violin concerto...
and 12 (at least) of Tchaikovsky's vc.

I suppose I have more than 14 Rach's third...

I don't know... I should compose an Excel sheet so that I can keep records of my collection.

When Rostropovich died I listened to his famous recording of Shosty's first cello concerto. After that I said to myself: "I wish I had his Prokofiev Sinfonia concertante". Later that day I realised I _do _have that recording.


----------



## Keemun

I have 6 recordings each of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and Mahler' 9th Symphony.


----------



## Guest

I seem to have far to many recordings of Sym Fantastique, I do not like it at all, what puzzles me is where did they all come from


----------



## Saturnus

I have 3 versions of Albinoni oboe concerto in d minor (op.9 nr. 2)
and 2 versions of some pieces: Bach duo concerto (oboe & violin) and Brandenburg concerto 1, 2 & 3, Tchaikovsky's sixth symphony & Rome and Juliet, Brahms 4th & 2nd and the Festival overture, Bartók's Mandarin, some Zelenka orchestral pieces, Sibelius 1st, 2nd (one on casette) and 5th symphonies, also Finlandia, Mozart's Gran Partita (one on casette) & 2 Beethoven's 5th. I also have 2 Sym. Fantastique but one version is so horrible that I barely count that. The only multiplies I searched especially for are the Albinoni, Tchaikovsky's sixth and 'Gran Partita'.

@Manuel; yes, you _do_ need an excel sheet! Btw are those concertos you have been practicing to performance-level (if you know what I mean)?


----------



## Manuel

Saturnus said:


> @Manuel; yes, you _do_ need an excel sheet! Btw are those concertos you have been practicing to performance-level (if you know what I mean)?


I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Andrew

I have 8 versions of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos:

- Musica Amphion
- Swiss Baroque Soloists
- Akademie für Alte Musik (Academy of Ancient Music) Berlin
- Il Giardino Armonico
- Musica Antiqua Cologne
- The English Concert
- Linde Consort
- Cologne Chamber Orchestra

I like these concertos very much, but there is no recording that satisfies in all aspects and all concertos. So I had to buy more than one recording


----------



## Saturnus

Manuel said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean.


I was wondering, since you are a piano player, if you were rehearsing the third Rachmaninov concerto.


----------



## david johnson

mine is probably bruckner 9 or mahler 1...i do not keep a super number of each, but i like to hear the different ways folks reproduce them.

dj


----------



## Amy

I have four versions of Beethoven's 9th- all of which are disappointingly inadequate.


----------



## Manuel

Andrew said:


> I have 8 versions of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos:
> 
> - Musica Amphion
> - Swiss Baroque Soloists
> - Akademie für Alte Musik (Academy of Ancient Music) Berlin
> - Il Giardino Armonico
> - Musica Antiqua Cologne
> - The English Concert
> - Linde Consort
> - Cologne Chamber Orchestra
> 
> I like these concertos very much, but there is no recording that satisfies in all aspects and all concertos. So I had to buy more than one recording


Don't you have any with Marriner and his Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields?


----------



## Andrew

Manuel said:


> Don't you have any with Marriner and his Academy of Saint Martin in the Fields?


Hello Manuel,

no, I don't. Most of the recordings I own were made by orchestras which play on *historical* instruments, because I think the balance between the instruments is very important for the Brandenburg Concertos. If you will use modern instruments, you won't get the right balance, especially in the 2nd concerto, where trumpet and recorder play together.

Nevertheless I think the Academy of St. Martin is a very good chamber orchestra, and I own a lot of recordings made by them.


----------



## Manuel

Andrew said:


> Hello Manuel,
> 
> no, I don't. Most of the recordings I own were made by orchestras which play on *historical* instruments, because I think the balance between the instruments is very important for the Brandenburg Concertos. If you will use modern instruments, you won't get the right balance, especially in the 2nd concerto, where trumpet and recorder play together.
> 
> Nevertheless I think the Academy of St. Martin is a very good chamber orchestra, and I own a lot of recordings made by them.


Yep, I noticed everything in your list was HIP.
I love all the music and I try to embrace it all, you can be sure of that. However I just can't stand the heavy HIP percussion in baroque works (a blatant agression to my aural processes is Bach's first orchestral suite by the Musica Antiqua Köln).
That's why I make my choice for The ASMF.

To my list I should add Brahms piano concertos and the Pagainini Variations; as well as the double concerto. I recently discovered a recording conducted by Ancerl, with Suk and Navarra as the soloists. Ancerl does such a magnificent work that even though I've listened to the recording many times, as I always focus on the orchestral details, I can say nothing about the soloists yet.


----------



## opus67

Well, what do you know...now I too have multiple recordings of a single work! 

Brahms Cello Sonata No.2

Casals, Schulhof and Rostropovich, Serkin

Capriccio Italien

Bernstein/NYPO, Rostropovich and the Berliners

It's not that I'm a big fan of these works, they just happened to be in a box.


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Well, what do you know...now I too have multiple recordings of a single work!


For whatever work I like just a bit I try to get at least three different recordings. My idea is that if you only know one performance of a work, you don't really know if what you hear is the work itself, or particular artist's mannerism (whenever they are good or bad for the musical piece it's out of discussion here).

...

That's why I have 8 Appassionatas... and counting.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> For whatever work I like just a bit I try to get at least three different recordings. My idea is that if you only know one performance of a work, you don't really know if what you hear is the work itself, or particular artist's mannerism (whenever they are good or bad for the musical piece it's out of discussion here).
> 
> ...
> 
> That's why I have 8 Appassionatas... and counting.


Multiple recordings will certainly be present in my collection, but now I'm just a beginner and am presently trying to listen to as much as possible of various composers' music. 

I think first in line with will be Tchaikovsky's VC. Heifetz, maybe...


----------



## Andrew

Manuel said:


> Yep, I noticed everything in your list was HIP.
> I love all the music and I try to embrace it all, you can be sure of that. However I just can't stand the heavy HIP percussion in baroque works (a blatant agression to my aural processes is Bach's first orchestral suite by the Musica Antiqua Köln).


Yes, I understand what you mean. Musica Antiqua Köln often played very, very fast, and they had a very agressive sound which I don't like, too. (By the way they disbanded in 2006.) Don't ask me why I have their recording of the Brandenburg Concertos in my collection - maybe I was curious to hear in which way they would play this music.


----------



## Amy

I agree- I think the Brandenburgs played at their speed lose a great deal of the charm that make them what they are.


----------



## Handel

Handel Messiah. 3 versions (1742 Dublin, Vienna 1789, and another one - don't know the year)


----------



## Manuel

Any *Ring *collector here?


----------



## Andrew

Handel said:


> Handel Messiah. 3 versions (1742 Dublin, Vienna 1789, and another one - don't know the year)


I also have several recordings of Handel's Messiah, but I'm very confused about the different versions. Would you like to open a new thread and tell us more about these versions? I guess the 1789 version is the adaption by Mozart.


----------



## Andrew

Manuel said:


> Any *Ring *collector here?


Probably not - it's too expensive to have more than one recording


----------



## Handel

Andrew said:


> I have 8 versions of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos:
> 
> - Musica Amphion
> - Swiss Baroque Soloists
> - Akademie für Alte Musik (Academy of Ancient Music) Berlin
> - Il Giardino Armonico
> - Musica Antiqua Cologne
> - The English Concert
> - Linde Consort
> - Cologne Chamber Orchestra
> 
> I like these concertos very much, but there is no recording that satisfies in all aspects and all concertos. So I had to buy more than one recording


I love this one:
Akademie für Alte Musik (Academy of Ancient Music) Berlin

And btw, I am very happy to find a passionate baroque and classical music lover. It is rare here.  (compared to the Romantique group of fans)


----------



## Handel

Andrew said:


> I also have several recordings of Handel's Messiah, but I'm very confused about the different versions. Would you like to open a new thread and tell us more about these versions? I guess the 1789 version is the adaption by Mozart.


Good idea, but I don't know the exact changes for each version.

Dublin version has a small orchestration because Handel didn't knew how many musicians he could get in Dublin. For the 1743 London version, the orchestra was more large.

The 1750 is famous because Handel used boy trebles for chorus ans arias as well. Also, he changed some arias over time.


----------



## Manuel

Andrew said:


> Probably not - it's too expensive to have more than one recording


Is not that expensive. I'm a member of an opera forum that contains lots of Rings available to download without breaking any copyrights. Most of them are unpublished or OOP recordings. Even the last Bayreuth Ring (July-August 2007) is ready to be downloaded.

In my case the availability of time is the first barrier against any complete Ring set, or Wagner in general.


----------



## Andrew

Handel said:


> I love this one:
> Akademie für Alte Musik (Academy of Ancient Music) Berlin


I bought this recording about two months ago and it became one of my favourites immediately. The 2nd Concerto sounds like chamber music, because the ripieno voices are played by only one musician each.



> And btw, I am very happy to find a passionate baroque and classical music lover. It is rare here.  (compared to the Romantique group of fans)


You are not alone!


----------



## Andrew

Manuel said:


> Is not that expensive. I'm a member of an opera forum that contains lots of Rings available to download without breaking any copyrights. Most of them are unpublished or OOP recordings. Even the last Bayreuth Ring (July-August 2007) is ready to be downloaded.


That's very interesting - recordings on CD are more or less expensive (it depends on the label).


----------



## Saturnus

..............................


----------



## Manuel

Saturnus said:


> ..............................


Indeed.
-------------------------------


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think I have about 4 versions each of Beethoven's _Pathetique, Moonlight, Appasionata_ sonatas and probably the same of Mozart's 20th. I'm up to 5 versions of Beethoven's 9th. Bach is probably (deservedly) my biggest repeat composer. I think I have 5 versions of the "Goldbergs" and 4 of the complete _Well Tempered Clavier_.


----------



## Andrew

stlukesguild2 said:


> I think I have 5 versions of the "Goldbergs" and 4 of the complete _Well Tempered Clavier_.


Welcome to the "Multiple Bach Recordings" Club 

BTW: Recently I read a very interesting article about buying multiple records of the same work. The author wrote, if you'll find a good recording at once which is satisfying you won't buy another one (or even more than one). But in some cases the search goes on until you are satisfied - or until you run out of money


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't know... My first Goldberg was the Gustav Leonhardt recording (I was going through my "purist" stage and had to have the work on harpsichord). This was followed by the brilliant '55 Glenn Gould recording... after which I had to have the later Gould recording. Not long after that I got the Andreas Schiff recording (highly rated, you know) and then I had to have Angela Hewitt's because I just loved her recordings of the Well Tempered Clavier (among others). Following the release of Murray Perahia's marvelous recordings of Bach's keyboard concerti, I had to get HIS Goldberg as well. I also have the Jacques Loussier Trio's jazz variations of the Goldbergs. I still want Ralph Kirkpatrick's and Rosalyn Tureck's... and maybe even Keith Jarrett's. It's an illness... I know. The only thing that has kept me from going quite this overboard with the Well Tempered Clavier is the fact that the complete "great 48" demands a bit more of a finacial investment. (Even so... I already have Richter, Hewitt, Gould and Fitzpatrick


----------



## opus67

I think I will be a purist when I get my copy of Bach's keyboard works. But I see only Perahia's discs at the local store.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Well-Tempered Clavier does not stipulated which exact keyboard to be used. Ralph Kirkpatrick's marvelous recording (on Deutsche Grammophon and available on Amazon or most other on-line outlets) was recorded on the clavichord. I used to have the purist streak myself, but now I simply see it as one possibility under the choices. For example, I will often (especially with regard to my most beloved works) have at least one version performed under "historically accurate" conditions and another more modern version: Mozart on a piano forte with a smaller orchestra AND the big lush versions of Mozart with a large modern orchestra on a modern piano.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

stlukesguild2 said:


> The Well-Tempered Clavier does not stipulated which exact keyboard to be used. Ralph Kirkpatrick's marvelous recording (on Deutsche Grammophon and available on Amazon or most other on-line outlets) was recorded on the clavichord. I used to have the purist streak myself, but now I simply see it as one possibility under the choices. For example, I will often (especially with regard to my most beloved works) have at least one version performed under "historically accurate" conditions and another more modern version: Mozart on a piano forte with a smaller orchestra AND the big lush versions of Mozart with a large modern orchestra on a modern piano.


By the way... "WHEN" you get your copy of Bach's keyboard works!? What are you waiting for man!?


----------



## opus67

stlukesguild2 said:


> By the way... "WHEN" you get your copy of Bach's keyboard works!? What are you waiting for man!?


Probably my next purchase, but that'll be after a few months, at least. I just have too many strings and Romantic works* in my collection right now, so next up will Mozart and Baroque and keyboard/piano. 

* I would have laughed at that suggestion a year ago.


----------



## Manuel

stlukesguild2 said:


> I don't know... My first Goldberg was the Gustav Leonhardt recording (I was going through my "purist" stage and had to have the work on harpsichord). This was followed by the brilliant '55 Glenn Gould recording... after which I had to have the later Gould recording. Not long after that I got the Andreas Schiff recording (highly rated, you know) and then I had to have Angela Hewitt's because I just loved her recordings of the Well Tempered Clavier (among others). Following the release of Murray Perahia's marvelous recordings of Bach's keyboard concerti, I had to get HIS Goldberg as well. I also have the Jacques Loussier Trio's jazz variations of the Goldbergs. I still want Ralph Kirkpatrick's and Rosalyn Tureck's... and maybe even Keith Jarrett's. It's an illness... I know. The only thing that has kept me from going quite this overboard with the Well Tempered Clavier is the fact that the complete "great 48" demands a bit more of a finacial investment. (Even so... I already have Richter, Hewitt, Gould and Fitzpatrick


May I suggest the Sitkovetsky, Causse and Maisky recording?

You have them on piano, harpsichord... jazzy... Why not trying them on string trio?


----------



## mohawk1975

Just a snippet from my collection:-

x4 Bach Violin Concertos
x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Kempff, Goode, Brendel)
x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos
x4 Beethoven Violin Concertos
x4 Complete Beethoven Symphonies + x4 9th Symphony
x4 Mozart Cosi fan tutti
x6 Mozart Le nozze di Figaro
x3 Mozart Die Zauberflote
x3 Mozart Requiem
x4 Handel Water Music Suites

Figaro must be the hardest opera to really get truly right...


----------



## Manuel

mohawk1975 said:


> x4 Handel Water Music Suites


Is that really necessary?


----------



## ChamberNut

mohawk1975 said:


> Just a snippet from my collection:-
> 
> x4 Bach Violin Concertos
> x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Kempff, Goode, Brendel)
> x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos
> x4 Beethoven Violin Concertos
> *x4 Complete Beethoven Symphonies + x4 9th Symphony*
> x4 Mozart Cosi fan tutti
> x6 Mozart Le nozze di Figaro
> x3 Mozart Die Zauberflote
> x3 Mozart Requiem
> x4 Handel Water Music Suites
> 
> Figaro must be the hardest opera to really get truly right...


Hello Mohawk, does this mean you have x 8 of Beethoven's 9th Symphony?


----------



## Manuel

mohawk1975 said:


> x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos
> x4 Beethoven Violin Concertos


Performed by?


----------



## mohawk1975

ChamberNut said:


> Hello Mohawk, does this mean you have x 8 of Beethoven's 9th Symphony?


Yeah...

9th's
Karajan '77
Hickox
Mackerras
Schmidt-Isserstedt

Complete Symphonies
Gardiner
Zinman
Karajan '63
Harnoncourt


----------



## mohawk1975

x3 Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos
x4 Beethoven Violin Concertos



Manuel said:


> Performed by?


Piano Concertos
Gardiner/Levin
Harnoncourt/Aimard
Davis/Kovacevich

Violin Concertos
Bruggen/Zehetmair
Davis/Grumiaux
Goodman/Chase
Tennstedt/Chung


----------



## Mark Harwood

Manuel said:


> Is that really necessary?


The Water Music can be performed in different ways, so maybe owning a few versions is more than usually valid?


----------



## Manuel

mohawk1975 said:


> Piano Concertos
> Gardiner/Levin
> Harnoncourt/Aimard
> Davis/Kovacevich
> 
> Violin Concertos
> Bruggen/Zehetmair
> Davis/Grumiaux
> Goodman/Chase
> Tennstedt/Chung


Excepting the Grumiaux, I don't have any of the listed there, so I can't comment on them. But I see you have no historic recording there; like Gilels, Hofman and Schnabel; or Huberman...


----------



## ChamberNut

mohawk1975 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 9th's
> Karajan '77
> Hickox
> Mackerras
> Schmidt-Isserstedt
> 
> Complete Symphonies
> Gardiner
> Zinman
> Karajan '63
> Harnoncourt


Mohawk, I have the Harnoncourt set as well. And like you, I have the Harnoncourt/Aimard set of Piano Concertos.


----------



## Manuel

I should add Shostakovich's first violin concerto to my list; I have it on recordings by: Kaler, Kogan, Skride, Repin (2, live both of them), Khachatryan (3, live), Vengerov, Oistrakh (4), Hope, Kremer. (I may have more, but don't remember now).


----------



## Keemun

Manuel said:


> I should add Shostakovich's first violin concerto to my list; I have it on recordings by: Kaler, Kogan, Skride, Repin (2, live both of them), Khachatryan (3, live), Vengerov, Oistrakh (4), Hope, Kremer. (I may have more, but don't remember now).


You have Kogan playing Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1? Which recording and where did you get it? I love this video of Kogan playing the 3rd mvt:


----------



## Manuel

Keemun said:


> You have Kogan playing Shostakovich's Violin Concerto No. 1? Which recording and where did you get it? I love this video of Kogan playing the 3rd mvt:


He plays with the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra under Kirill Kondrashin. I downloaded the whole work a few years ago from Karadar.com, free.

I have to leave now for piano lessons, but later I can give more information about how the site works and what you need to download their free files.


----------



## Iron_Fist

Check all these versions of Holst's "The Planets"

http://www.discogs.com/artist/Gustav+Holst

There's a lot more to come, that I'm sure


----------



## Manuel

Iron_Fist said:


> Check all these versions of Holst's "The Planets"
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/Gustav+Holst
> 
> There's a lot more to come, that I'm sure


Do you happen to have all those recordings?


----------



## Iron_Fist

Manuel said:


> Do you happen to have all those recordings?


Oh, no I don't, but I sure wish I had.


----------



## Manuel

Iron_Fist said:


> Oh, no I don't, but I sure wish I had.


The idea of the thread is to list those works you do have in many different versions.


----------



## Iron_Fist

Manuel said:


> The idea of the thread is to list those works you do have in many different versions.


 Oh, I'm terribly sorry! lol

Seriously I do own eight versions of Vivaldi's The Four Seasons. 2 in cassettes, 3 in vinyls and 3 in CDs.


----------



## Manuel

I listened Aimard's _Gaspard de la Nuit_ yesterday and I realized that's something to list here. I have it on performances by: Michelangeli, Arrau, Argerich, Aimard, Pogorelich, Gavrilov, Perlemutter, Ashkenazy, Hewitt, Crosley, Meyer, François and Gieseking. (Argerich, Perlemutter and Gavrilov also on video).


----------



## RebLem

I have 37 Beethoven Ninths. Specifically, I have 19 complete sets, and 18 recordings of the 9th that are not part of complete sets. The complete sets are those of Abbado, Furtwangler (postwar, EMI), Gardiner, Harnoncourt (Teldec), Klemperer, Leibowitz, Maag, Mackerras, Masur, Menuhin, Monteux, Morris, Norrington (EMI), Rattle, Scherchen, Solti, Szell, Toscanini, and Zinman.

The individual recordings are by Abendroth, 5 Furtwanglers (other than the postwar EMI set, which has the 1951 Bayreuth 9th) from 1937, March 1942, April 1942, 1943 (Stockholm), and 1953 (Vienna), Giulini, Erich Kleiber, Mengelberg, Rahbari, Reiner, Shaw, Szell (VPO, 1969), 2 Tennstedt's (1982 Minnesota & 1985 LPO), Walter (NYPO), and Zander.


----------



## Manuel

RebLem said:


> I have 37 Beethoven Ninths. Specifically, I have 19 complete sets, and 18 recordings of the 9th that are not part of complete sets. The complete sets are those of Abbado, Furtwangler (postwar, EMI), Gardiner, Harnoncourt (Teldec), Klemperer, Leibowitz, Maag, Mackerras, Masur, Menuhin, Monteux, Morris, Norrington (EMI), Rattle, Scherchen, Solti, Szell, Toscanini, and Zinman.
> 
> The individual recordings are by Abendroth, 5 Furtwanglers (other than the postwar EMI set, which has the 1951 Bayreuth 9th) from 1937, March 1942, April 1942, 1943 (Stockholm), and 1953 (Vienna), Giulini, Erich Kleiber, Mengelberg, Rahbari, Reiner, Shaw, Szell (VPO, 1969), 2 Tennstedt's (1982 Minnesota & 1985 LPO), Walter (NYPO), and Zander.


Not a single Karajan there?


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> Not a single Karajan there?


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## Inominate

I have loads of copies of many shorter pieces, so shan't list them.

Beethoven's 9th - 8 versions (incl. 3 x Furtwangler, Klemperer, Kripps, Karajan, Katsaris, Toscanini) - I need more historical ones
Beethoven's 5th - 6 versions (incl. 3 x Furtwangler, Karajan, Kripps, Katsaris)
Beethoven's 6th - 5 versions (Karajan, Kripps, Furtwangler, Klemperer, Katsaris)
(Three sets of the whole cycle - Kripps, Karajan and Katsaris' Liszt transcriptions)
Chopin's 2nd Piano concerto - 3 versions
Beethoven's 14th piano sonata - 4 versions
Beethoven's 8th piano sonata - 4 versions

I have a few dozen things twice - Beethoven sonatas, lots of the major piano concertos

Opera: (Just the one multiple)
Tannhauser - 2 versions


----------



## Inominate

Manuel said:


> Not a single Karajan there?


Yes - he can't like Beethoven that much to only have 37

I thought I was bad enough with 8 (which does include one by Karajan)


----------



## Inominate

RebLem said:


> I have 37 Beethoven Ninths. Specifically, I have 19 complete sets, and 18 recordings of the 9th that are not part of complete sets. The complete sets are those of Abbado, Furtwangler (postwar, EMI), Gardiner, Harnoncourt (Teldec), Klemperer, Leibowitz, Maag, Mackerras, Masur, Menuhin, Monteux, Morris, Norrington (EMI), Rattle, Scherchen, Solti, Szell, Toscanini, and Zinman.
> 
> The individual recordings are by Abendroth, 5 Furtwanglers (other than the postwar EMI set, which has the 1951 Bayreuth 9th) from 1937, March 1942, April 1942, 1943 (Stockholm), and 1953 (Vienna), Giulini, Erich Kleiber, Mengelberg, Rahbari, Reiner, Shaw, Szell (VPO, 1969), 2 Tennstedt's (1982 Minnesota & 1985 LPO), Walter (NYPO), and Zander.


Have you heard the Liszt transcriptions of the Beethoven symphonies? They are as huge an undertaking as writing the originals.


----------



## Manuel

Inominate said:


> Have you heard the Liszt transcriptions of the Beethoven symphonies? They are as huge an undertaking as writing the originals.


_*I'm sure he has... Katsaris, Scherbakov and Howard*_


----------



## Gustav

I probably have atleast 20 version of bruckner's 4,7,9th symphonies, and probably 10 more versions for each of mahler's symphonies


----------



## Inominate

Gustav said:


> I probably have atleast 20 version of bruckner's 4,7,9th symphonies, and probably 10 more versions for each of mahler's symphonies


I wonder where your username (handle) comes from?


----------



## Inominate

Amy said:


> I have four versions of Beethoven's 9th- all of which are disappointingly inadequate.


Which ones do you have? I'm sure I could point you in another direction but there's one here who definitely could! (Mr 37)


----------



## opus67

Inominate said:


> Beethoven's 9th - 8 versions (incl. 3 x Furtwangler, Klemperer, Kripps, Karajan, Katsaris, Toscanini) - I need more historical ones


I'm surprised that neither you nor RebLem have the one by Fricsay. (This is a historical one, in a way - the first stereo recording of the symphony.)


----------



## Inominate

Well, personally speaking, I am not a collector of versions, I only buy interpretations that will move me or that stand out from the crowd. There are many modern versions that all follow the established formulae of the time. 
My first boxset (Kripps) was bought when I was 17 and it just happened to be cheap. My second (the Karajan) was chosen as an introductory offer to a record club I was joining (again cheap). The Katsaris/Liszt set can be discounted from the orchestrated versiosn for obvious reasons. 
It was only some months ago when I decided I wanted to hear some other insights that I started buying some of the other adaptations. I had heard over the years how Furtwangler's readings were something special so I bought a few. The first I got delivered happened to be the 1942, eve of Hitler's Birthday concert. The sound was poor, and poor mono at that, and was like being in the path of a train-crash. The next one, Feb '52 with the VPO, different again, still intensive but not to the extent that you thought your life was at risk when listening to it! The third one was the 1951 Bayreuth and that smote all before it. He took the opening movemnets much slower that I was used to. This wasn't slow, as in funereal, or in such a way to lose the impact. He just took the pace back slightly and allowed the music to breathe a little more and the slow movement - wow that was the part that benefited the most from the change in pace. Astonishing beauty and I found that I heard instrumental parts that I had never noticed before although that was, in part, due to live recording.
After that I thought I ought to get a Klemperer who was another of my long time favourite conducters. Another fantastic reading.
The Toscanini has only just been purchased and I have yet to listen to that.

Whilst typing this reply my initial response was going to be "oh, I have enough now" - and I've never (knowingly) heard anything by Fricsay - so I looked him up. Blow me! He MAY HAVE BEEN (I say may have because there is conjecture on that, and that they may also have used part of a Karajan version) the conducter of the version used in "Clockwork Orange"! This was ONLY the film that got me into Beethoven in the first place!! So, thanks - that's another version I'll have to get (please don't suggest any more Nav)


----------



## ChamberNut

Inominate said:


> He MAY HAVE BEEN (I say may have because there is conjecture on that, and that they may also have used part of a Karajan version) the conducter of the version *used in "Clockwork Orange*"! This was ONLY the film that got me into Beethoven in the first place!!


We have something in common! Stanley Kubrick films in general, but particularly _A Clockwork Orange_, alerted my curiosity and interest into classical music.


----------



## opus67

Inominate said:


> Whilst typing this reply my initial response was going to be "oh, I have enough now" - and I've never (knowingly) heard anything by Fricsay - so I looked him up. Blow me! He MAY HAVE BEEN (I say may have because there is conjecture on that, and that they may also have used part of a Karajan version) the conducter of the version used in "Clockwork Orange"! This was ONLY the film that got me into Beethoven in the first place!! So, thanks - that's another version I'll have to get (please don't suggest any more Nav)


There you go! There's always a reason to get another version of a favourite work.   My first encounter with Fricsay was accidental. I had gone to the store to pick up the Karajan '63 version, and I did get it, or so I thought. Now, if you look at the CD covers of both these discs you'll notice that they're almost identical. The gold letters on the dark red background didn't help. It was only after I noticed that the bonus track offered was the Egmont overture did I realise that I had bought the wrong version. But it's not so bad. I haven't yet heard Karajan, but I'm happy with this one.

Also at the store was (and still is) the Furtwangler/Bayreuth EMI GRoTC, which I hope to add to my collection some time in the future.


----------



## Inominate

I'd be interested in hearing RebLem's thoughts on his different Furtwangler 9ths


----------



## RebLem

To answer a few queries. While going through my collection, I was looking through my card catalogue. I have no Karajan sets, though I have heard the 1963 and 1977 sets, because I really don't think much of his interpretations. However, I do have his 1963 Eroica in a twofer with some other Beethoven performances; it is my second favorite Eroica, all things considered. Somehow, it escaped being in my card catalog; I don't know why, so I guess I really have 38, not 37. My favorite is, believe it or not, one of the lesser known ones--the Kielberth. Klemperer and the wartime Furtwangler (this latter esp in the Marcia funebre) are among my other top favorites.


----------



## RebLem

As to Inominate's query on the Furtwangler 9ths, my two faves are the March, 1942 and the 1951 Bayreuth recordings.


----------



## Lisztfreak

As I am still a relatively new fan of classical music, I'm avid at hearing fresh music, so I don't have many doubles in my little collection.

However, I think I can find 3 versions of Tallis Fantasia (RVW), 2 versions of Sospiri (Elgar), 2 Nielsen's 1st and 5th symphonies, 2 Tippett's Piano Concertos, and 3 versions of Bartók's Romanian Folk Dances.


----------



## World Violist

I have multiple recordings of a few overly famous violin concerti by overly famous violinists... Mendelssohn, I think, takes the cake for me; I have Heifetz, Stern, Perlman, and Menuhin playing that... but Brahms comes very close: Heifetz, Perlman, and two by Menuhin (Kreisler's cadenza is AWESOME!). Bach's double is, of course, pretty big too... the only reason I EVER get multiple copies, really, is either because of the artist or the other pieces. Dvorak's Cello concerto might well join my list: I've got du Pre playing it, but I might buy Slava, Grisha, and Maisky playing the same thing because they have other big and famous pieces on the same disc.... rant over.


----------



## anon2k2

I own multiples of many works, mostly concertos. I think the individual soloists have a much easier time "personalizing" their interpretations without going over the top to be different. A lot of times I'll have 5-10 versions of various concertos such as my 7 versions of the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, or 6 versions of the Rachmaninov 3rd.

But my largest collection of a single work (I think, as I continue to peruse my shelves) must be the Mahler 2nd: I counted 14 versions.


----------



## Moldyoldie

Thirteen of Beethoven's _Symphony No. 9_.

Eleven of Beethoven's _Symphony No. 5_.

Nine of Shostakovich's _Symphony No. 8_.

Eight of Brahms' _Symphony No. 1_.

Eight of Brahms' _Violin Concerto_.

Eight of Bruckner's _Symphony No. 4_.

Eight of Bruckner's _Symphony No. 8_.

Seven of Shostakovich's _Symphony No. 5_.

Six of Shostakovich's _Violin Concerto No. 1_.

Six of Mahler's _Symphony No. 1_.


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have on cd Mozart musical masterpieces and Bach's greatest.
judy tooley


----------



## Lance

I'm relatively new to classical music, started listening to it about 1 and a half years ago. I think the most versions of a single piece that I have is Rachmaninov's 3rd concerto. I have about 38 recordings of the piece. My favorite recording would be Cherkassky with Schwarz, I love how Cherkassky plays the short cadenza in the first movement!  

Next to Rach3, I used to have several (I think around 8-10) recordings of Scriabin's 3rd piano sonata (my favourite Scriabin piece!) but those are all gone now because some ignorant computer technician decides to simply reformat my hard rive without even asking if I needed to back up... :angry:

EDIT: opus67, thanks for the welcome !


----------



## opus67

Welcome to TC, Lance.


----------



## World Violist

I now have (or am very soon to have) three recordings of Mahler's second symphony: Leonard Bernstein/NYPO, Michael Tilson Thomas/SFSO, and Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic. I'm kind of interested in how the last will sound, as it's apparently really really good... but I've not heard anything from Zubin's Mahler performances... Hm.


----------



## opus67

World Violist said:


> I'm kind of interested in how the last will sound, as it's apparently really really good... but I've not heard anything from Zubin's Mahler performances... Hm.


Out of curiosity I visited the page for that recording at amazon.com and I also sampled a couple of movements. OMG! The third has actually a catchy melody! 



I'm now curious to hear the whole thing. Thanks! 

I know, I know. Not all great classical works come with sweet tunes attached.


----------



## SamGuss

It's amazing to me to find that in such a short while I have gathered a few multiple pieces already.

Beethoven Symphonies 5 - 9 x 2 each. Favorites are Bernstein's 9th and Klieber's 5th.
Dvorak Symphony No. 9 x 2 Harnoncourt's and Karajan's.
Brahms Violin Concerto in D x 2 - Hillary Hahn & Emmy Verhey performing.
Beethoven's Cello Sonata No. 3 x 2 - Pablo Casals & Jacqueline Du Pre
Vivaldi The Four Seasons x 3 - Favorites being Karajan w/Mutter & Le Quattro Stagioni.

I almost picked up Karajan's Beethoven cycle from 1963 and seriously considering getting it next week. If, I do then that will be 3 of each for 5-9 and 2 of each 1-4.

Pretty sure I have some other little pieces here and there of 2 copies, like Handel Water music, 1812, ect. Much of this though is from the CD's like "Classical Music for those who hate classical music" and the like.


----------



## Rachovsky

SamGuss said:


> Vivaldi The Four Seasons x 3 - Favorites being Karajan w/Mutter & Le Quattro Stagioni.


Get the Academy of St- Martin in the Fields' version, conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.
It's my favorite recording 

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Four-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1210515281&sr=1-1


----------



## opus67

SamGuss said:


> Vivaldi The Four Seasons -Le Quattro Stagioni.


Who are the performers? 

_Le Quattro Stagioni_ in Italian translates to _The Four Seasons_ in English.


----------



## SamGuss

opus67 said:


> Who are the performers?
> 
> _Le Quattro Stagioni_ in Italian translates to _The Four Seasons_ in English.


Europa Galante - sorry lol.


----------



## BAWIG05

SamGuss said:


> It's amazing to me to find that in such a short while I have gathered a few multiple pieces already.
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies 5 - 9 x 2 each. Favorites are Bernstein's 9th and Klieber's 5th.
> Dvorak Symphony No. 9 x 2 Harnoncourt's and Karajan's.
> Brahms Violin Concerto in D x 2 - Hillary Hahn & Emmy Verhey performing.
> Beethoven's Cello Sonata No. 3 x 2 - Pablo Casals & Jacqueline Du Pre
> Vivaldi The Four Seasons x 3 - Favorites being Karajan w/Mutter & Le Quattro Stagioni.
> 
> I almost picked up Karajan's Beethoven cycle from 1963 and seriously considering getting it next week. If, I do then that will be 3 of each for 5-9 and 2 of each 1-4.
> 
> Pretty sure I have some other little pieces here and there of 2 copies, like Handel Water music, 1812, ect. Much of this though is from the CD's like "Classical Music for those who hate classical music" and the like.


Not bad for someone new!

If you insist on Karajan for Beethoven then by all means pick up the 1963. However, Gardiner, Bohm, Klemperer, and Wand impress me a little more. The Szell set too, is outstanding.


----------



## SamGuss

BAWIG05 said:


> Not bad for someone new!
> 
> If you insist on Karajan for Beethoven then by all means pick up the 1963. However, Gardiner, Bohm, Klemperer, and Wand impress me a little more. The Szell set too, is outstanding.


I will definately check them out - thanks! I have heard a lot about all of them except Wand.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

SamGuss said:


> Brahms Violin Concerto in D x 2 - Hillary Hahn & Emmy Verhey performing.


What's your opinion of the Verhey recording?


----------



## SamGuss

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> What's your opinion of the Verhey recording?


If, I had to pick only one copy this instant, then I would have to go with Hahn's. However, I don't  . Verhey's versiion is real nice and I can't put my finger on why exactly I would go with Hahn over Verhey in this instance other than perhaps it's ASMTF and Marriner doing the ensemble, and I like the entire piece better. Verhey is someone however if I come across other recordings wouldn't shy away from. The Verhay recording is on a 3 disc set I have called "Brahms Concerto's" and was one of my first pieces of music I picked up. As such I listened to it a lot and only later added Hilary Hahn, without realizing I was doubling up on my music (not that I regret this choice mind you). Since that purchase I will be honest and haven't listened to the original CD I had, but you do bring up a good question - one I am inadequate to anwer, because at the time of the Vehrey purchase I was listening to pieces of music as a whole versus independent instrumentation. Since then I have become more acute about that sort of thing and will find time in the next couple of days to re-explore Vehrey's version. At that time I will compare and have a better answer for you.


----------



## SamGuss

Time for an update. First off to YsaeOp.27#6 - I enjoy Verhey's version but do put Hahn above on how much I like it meter.

Sibelius 2 x 2 (Levi, Bernstein)
Sibelius Finlandia x 2 (Levi w/Atl. SO, Levi w/Cleveland SO)
Sibelius Pohjola's Daughter x 2 (Levi, Bernstein)
Mahler 5 x 2 (Farberman, Bernstein)
Beethoven 1, 2, 4, 8, 9 x 2 each.
Beethoven 3 x 3 (Bohm, E. Kleiber, LSO)
Beethoven 5 x 3 (E. Kleiber, C. Kleiber, LSO)
Beethoven 6 x 3 (Bohm, Solti, LSO)
Beethoven 7 x 3 (Bohm, C. Kleiber, LSO)
Beethoven Wellington's Victory x 2 (Dorati, ?)
Dvorak Symphony No. 9 x 3 (Harnoncourt, Karajan, Kubelik)
Brahms Violin Concerto in D x 2 - (Hahn, Verhey)
Beethoven's Cello Sonata No. 3 x 2 - (Casals, Du Pre)
Vivaldi The Four Seasons x 3 - Favorites being Karajan w/Mutter & Le Quattro Stagioni.
Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture x 3 (only one that matters is Dorati)
Ravel Borelo x 2 (Karajan, Jarvi)
Mussorgsky Pictures at Exhibition x 2 (Bernstein, Karajan)
Handel Water Music x 2 (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Prague Chamber Soloists)
Bizet L'Arlesienne x 2 
Bizet Carmen x 2

Re-occuring themes in my collection so far:

Labels/Sets:
Bernstein Century Albums
DG Albums
Legendary Performances Albums
Arthur Rubinstein Collection

Conductors:
Bernstein
Levi
Karajan

Composers:
Beethoven
Mahler
Bach
Brahms
Vivaldi
Chopin
Dvorak
Schostakovich


----------



## opus67

Let's update this, shall we?

When we saw my CD collection last time...



opus67 said:


> Well, what do you know...now I too have multiple recordings of a single work!
> 
> Brahms Cello Sonata No.2
> 
> Casals, Schulhof and Rostropovich, Serkin
> 
> Capriccio Italien
> 
> Bernstein/NYPO, Rostropovich and the Berliners
> 
> It's not that I'm a big fan of these works, they just happened to be in a box.


These days I like the Brahms cello sonatas. 



opus67 said:


> I have no "repeats" in my collection.(Well, if you don't count the single movement from K.525 in the Mozart Favourites CD, or movements from some of Tchaikovsky's famous orchestral works. ). But when the day comes, far in the future, when I acquire a set of Brahms' symphonies,


That day is near...well, it's there, actually. I can already see it. 



> I will probably end up with another version of his overtures.


That happened. Sort of.

And so did this.


> (I could circumvent that by buying individual performances of the symphonies .)


So...

*Bach*

Violin Concertos BWV 1041-1043 and 1060
Menuhin, Ferras (in 1042), Leon Goossens(1060) with the Bath Festival Orchestra
Elizabeth Wallfisch, Alison Bury, Anthony Robson OAE*

Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould '55 and '81*

*Brahms*

Tragic Overture
VPO/Barbirolli
Philharmonia/Klemperer
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Busch

Symphony No.2
Columbia SO/Walter*
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra/Fritz Busch

*Chopin*

Sonata No.3
Rubinstein*
Freire

*Mozart*

Piano Concerto No.20
Richter/Warsaw PO/Wislocki
Brendel/ASMF/Marriner*

*Schubert*

Symphony No.8
NYPO/Bernstein
VPO/Kleiber, C.*

*Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No.5
BPO/Karajan
WDR Symphony Orchestra (Cologne)/Szell

And even now, most of them were not conscious buys to get another version of the work, they just happened to be there. The only exceptions being the Bach and Mozart concerti.

*Purchased, but I don't have them with me, yet.


----------



## World Violist

Oh! I guess I have four versions of Mahler's second... if you count the score .


----------



## Rachovsky

I'm only up to Three, W.V.

Zubin Mehta / Vienna Philharmonic
Michael Tilson Thomas / San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle / City of Birmingham Orchestra


----------



## World Violist

Hey, I have the same ones (just not the Rattle; Bernstein instead)!

I'm sure my Sibelius collection is getting pretty large...

2 Kullervo,
3 First Symphony,
3 Second,
3 Third,
4 Fourth (this is where we get into Bernstein territory),
4 Fifth,
4 Sixth,
4 Seventh,
7 Finlandia (That's counting Vanska's recording of "Finland Awakes"),
3 Tapiola,
4 Karelia Suite,
5 Swan of Tuonela (with only two recordings of the whole Lemminkainen Suite),
2 Violin Concerto.

So I suppose my largest number of pieces has turned out to be Finlandia... not my favorite, but it was all for a higher purpose.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

World Violist said:


> Oh! I guess I have four versions of Mahler's second... if you count the score .


I have the score, audio by Solti, Neschling, Chailly... and in DVD versions by Bernstein, Abbado and Rattle.


----------



## Rachovsky

Solti > Rest


----------



## Lisztfreak

Now I'm sure - the piece I have in most copies is Vaughan Williams' 'The Lark Ascending'. If I'm right, 12 copies.


----------



## john august smith

sir, i have 16 versions of the rachmaninoff 3rd piano concerto collected over a period of 20 years. my favorite varies from hearing to hearing, but the WILD/HORENSTEIN on CHANDOS always gives me pleasure. the WEISSENBERG/PRETRE is fast and furious and the GAVRILOV/MUTI is mellow. just from curiosity have you heard the new recording of the rachmanonoff 5th piano concerto, it is a reworking of his 2nd symphony and it works!


----------



## Guest

An old friend had 10 versions of the Messiah, don’t laugh, I thought it was an awful waste of money particularly as I did not go much on Handle in those days “20yrs ago” 
however, at his insistence I spent one night a week with him over the next month and he demonstrated all the subtle and not so subtle differences, my eyes were opened to such an extent that I am now a disciple of GFH in fact I play his works much more the I do JSB.
My favourite Messiah is Pinnock, The English Concert & Choir.


----------



## fox_druid

well...

I have... 5 versions of Bach's Magnificat in D bwv 243

3 versions of Bach's English Suite, one in piano, the others in harpsichord

3 versions of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater

2 versions of Handels' Messiah

I hate multiple collection but it's unavoidable when you just don't find the exact intepretation.


----------



## World Violist

fox_druid said:


> I hate multiple collection but it's unavoidable when you just don't find the exact intepretation.


And when there are pieces out there like Ravel's Bolero (...) that come up in every single orchestral disc you can possibly find of his music...

That's why I have so many Finlandias...


----------



## Misakichi_mx

*Brahm's Violin Concerto in D major*

I have 7 versions of Brahm's Violin Concerto in D major  :

1. Perlman-Carlo Maria Giuliani- Chicago Symphony Orchestra
2. Vengerov- Daniel Barenboim- Chicago Symphony Orchestra
3. Menuhin- W. Furtwängler - Vienna Philharmonic
4. Heifetz- George Szell - New York Philharmonic
5. Kreisler - Sir John Barbirolli- London Philharmonic Orchestra
6. Szeryng - Pierre Monteaux - London Symphony Orchestra
7. Hahn - Neville Marriner- Academy of St. Martin-in-the Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## opus67

What, no Oistrakh? Tsk, tsk. 

Welcome to the board, Misakichi_mx. 

Recent purchases have increased the number of BWV 1052 to 3. (1 piano + 2 harpsichord) I also have another set of Goldberg Variations, this time on harpsichord. The piano ones are yet to reach me, though.  Also a few more of other Bach concerti.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

opus67 said:


> What, *no Oistrakh*?


No Oistrakh, no Neveu, no Szigeti, no Kulenkampff... He is missing all the fun.


----------



## Misakichi_mx

*Brahms Violin Concerto*



> Originally Posted by *opus67*
> What, no Oistrakh? Tsk, tsk.


You're right, I recently heard an Oistrakh recording  I had been missing a lot of fun haha... I'll soon have 8 versions of that concerto, once I add the Oistrakh 



> Originally Posted by *YsayeOp.27#6 *
> No Oistrakh, no Neveu, no Szigeti, no Kulenkampff... He is missing all the fun.


I really don't know where I might find all those recordings  We don't get a lot of rare recordings here in Mexico... And by the way I'm a "she:


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

This week I had a crush on Brahms' first concerto:
Schiff/Solt
Gilels/Jochum
Backhaus/Boult
Backhaus/Bohm
Brendel/Böttcher
Brendel/Abbado
Gelber/Skrowaczewski
Gelber/Decker
Moravec/Mata

Pollini, Curzon, Fleisher, Freire, Aimard, Zimmerman and Paik are next.


----------



## Taneyev

Misakichi_mx said:


> You're right, I recently heard an Oistrakh recording  I had been missing a lot of fun haha... I'll soon have 8 versions of that concerto, once I add the Oistrakh
> 
> I really don't know where I might find all those recordings  We don't get a lot of rare recordings here in Mexico... And by the way I'm a "she:


Los tienes en ebay USA. El franqueo a Mexico no puede ser muy caro.


----------



## Kuhlau

Amy said:


> I have four versions of Beethoven's 9th- all of which are disappointingly inadequate.


Do they include this one?

Here are my top three:

*Rachmaninov - All-night Vigil (22)*

*Brahms - A German Requiem (20)*

*Bach - Solo Cello Suites Nos. 1-6 (17)*

... and many more multiples besides. 

FK


----------



## World Violist

Mahler's 8th is making its way up there; I have 6 recordings of it:

Bernstein/LPO
Chailly/Concertgebouw
Mitropoulos/VPO
Ozawa/BSO
Shaw/Atlanta
Solti/Chicago

And I have a few lined up besides: Nagano, Tennstedt, Wit, the upcoming MTT (which I have read was utterly overwhelming in concert; hopefully the CD will have some of that excitement bled over nicely... let's just say that this year looks pretty darn good for the Mahler 8 market), Sinopoli. Yes, I think that's probably going to be enough ultimately to double my current most densely packed bit of shelf space. I may well also get the Bernstein/VPO one from the 1970's, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Rachovsky

I'm pretty sure I have more recordings of Mahler's 2nd than any other piece in my collection:

Rattle/CBSO
Kubelik/BSO
Boulez/VPO
Bernstein/NYPO
Abbado/VPO
Chailly/RCO
Bloomstedt/SFSO
Tilson-Thomas/SFSO
Mehta/VPO
Solti/CSO
Gergiev/LSO

So 11 albums and counting.


----------



## Misakichi_mx

Taneyev said:


> Los tienes en ebay USA. El franqueo a Mexico no puede ser muy caro.


As a matter of fact the shipping cost to Mexico is even greater than the cd, it's around 50 dollars or so and not many sellers offer international shipping. I really don't have that much money  Besides I don't really like buying stuff on Ebay, in any case Amazon.com would be an option...

Oh and I just added Anne-Sophie Mutter and Karajan's version of the Brahms Violin Concerto, so I guess that makes 9 versions of the Concerto including the Oistrakh one I also got


----------



## opus67

Misakichi_mx said:


> Oh and I just added Anne-Sophie Mutter and Karajan's version of the Brahms Violin Concerto, so I guess that makes 9 versions of the Concerto including the Oistrakh one I also got


Good on you for getting an Oistrakh disc. Which one is it?


----------



## ncherone

It seems to me that the most recordings of a single piece in my collection must be Shostakovich's Eighth String Quartet.


----------



## LvB

It's funny; I was just thinking that something like this would be an interesting question, and....

In my case the clear winner is Rubinstein's Piano Concerto #4 in D Minor, Op. 70. I have at least 15, and I think I might be forgetting some others:

Michael Ponti
Josef Hofmann (2)
Raymond Lewenthal
Victor Bunin
Matti Raekallio
Larisa Shilovskaya
Nathalie Paremski
Joseph Banowetz
Abbot Ruskin
Gregori Ginsburg
Friedrich Wuhrer
Oscar Levant
Marc-Andre Hamelin
Oleg Marshev


----------



## Kuhlau

There's you with all those recordings of that work, and I've never even heard it.

FK


----------



## opus67

And I didn't even think there would be _fifteen_ different recordings of that work!


----------



## LvB

LvB said:


> I have at least 15, and I think I might be forgetting some others.


I was: Shura Cherkassy and Alexander Paley, for a total of 17.

I don't think I'm forgetting any more now....


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Kuhlau said:


> There's you with all those recordings of that work, and I've never even heard it.
> 
> FK


Give it a try.


----------



## Kuhlau

Thanks. I will. 

FK


----------



## Misakichi_mx

opus67 said:


> Good on you for getting an Oistrakh disc. Which one is it?


I got one from 1987, it was digitally remastered by EMI classics, Klemperer is conducting the French Radio Orchestra, I'm quite happy with it too  but would you recommend any other version?


----------



## opus67

Misakichi_mx said:


> I got one from 1987, it was digitally remastered by EMI classics, Klemperer is conducting the French Radio Orchestra, I'm quite happy with it too  but would you recommend any other version?


That's the one I also have. (It was recorded in '61, BTW.) And it's paired with a beautiful performance of the Sinfonia Concertante by Mozart.

The other well-known recording for EMI is with Szell and Cleveland, which I haven't heard. And there are probably some earlier/Soviet ones, as well, about which others might be able to provide more info.


----------



## woodwind_fan

When I get the recording of my orchestra doing Mahler 1 back in March, I'll have 6 recordings (it's one of my favourite symphonies... best is definitely CBSO/Rattle Live).

I also have Dvorak 9th four times over (and have the 2nd movement several more times from several compilation CDs).

I notice I'm merely a Beethoven novice here, with 4 cycles - Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Harnoncourt, Tonhalle/Zinman, Vienna/Rattle, Dresden/Blomstedt

And finally - over the past 4 months I have gone from never having heard of Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie to having performed it and acquiring 5 different recordings of it!!


----------



## bassClef

Rite of Spring - I'm in double figures now and haven't finished yet!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Now that I have the Levine MET _Ring Cycle_ DVD, I have 8 "Immolation Scenes!"
(concluding scene from Wagner's Götterdämmerung)....

Flagstad/New York Phil/Walter
Varnay/Bayreuth/Keilberth
Nilsson/Vienna Phil/Solti
Nilsson/Philadelphia/Stokowski
Nilsson/Bayreuth/Böhm
Altmeyer/Dresden/Janowski
Behrens/MET/Levine
Polaski/Chicago/Barenboim


----------



## Elgarian

Elgar's Violin Concerto, for me. I've just been delving through my CDs to find them all, and here they are:

Menuhin/Elgar/LSO
Zukerman/Slatkin/St Louis SO
Menuhin/Boult/NPO
Kennedy/Handley/LPO
Kennedy/Rattle/Birmingham SO
Takezawa/Davis/SO des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Zukerman/Barenboim/LPO
Chung/Solti/LPO
Kang/Leaper/Polish NRSO
Bean/Groves/RLPO

Do I need ten versions, truly? No, I don't. I'd be happy just with Bean/Groves (my favourite on the whole), Kang/Leaper (for its wild gypsy feeling that weirdly works), and Menuhin/Elgar (because, heck, it's _Elgar_, for Pete's sake).

As for the others - well, the Zukerman/Slatkin came in a box with a heap of other stuff, and the Zuckerman/Barenboim came as an extra with a du Pré Cello Concerto - so I didn't exactly choose those. The rest arrived on the scene at a time when I was trying to fgure out what all the windflower stuff was all about, and thought some different versions might help me. They didn't, really - except insofar as they stopped me going mad playing the same piece of music over and over again.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Elgarian said:


> Elgar's Violin Concerto, for me. I've just been delving through my CDs to find them all, and here they are:


You should listen to english Kreisler, Alfred Sammons. And Heifetz, of course.


----------



## Sid James

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> You should listen to english Kreisler, Alfred Sammons. And Heifetz, of course.


I think he's got enough good relatively recent versions. I mean, after listening to those, would he want to try versions that are that old? Sound & performance quality has moved on greatly from those times, I think.


----------



## Elgarian

Andre said:


> I think he's got enough good relatively recent versions. I mean, after listening to those, would he want to try versions that are that old? Sound & performance quality has moved on greatly from those times, I think.


Sound quality has improved of course - but performance? Surely not, at least not as an automatic assumption? The Menuhin/Elgar/LSO in my list is a 1932 recording, yet essential of course; many people regard it as the definitive performance (if there is such a thing). And my favourite recording of the cello concerto is Beatrice Harrison's, also with Elgar conducting, and recorded in 1928. So if the performance is significant, I'm happy to listen to an old recording since that's the only way to hear it, though of course I wouldn't choose to accept the drop in sound quality without good cause.

I should add that modern digital processing techniques have worked wonders on these old recordings; and I'm sure that at some stage I'll try those other versions. It's a matter of priorities, that's all.


----------



## Conor71

I now have 6 versions of The Planets by Holst :

Davis/BBC Symphony Orchestra
Bernstein/NYPO
Karajan/BPO
Elder/Halle Orchestra
Boult/LPO
Solti/LPO


----------



## Faramondo

*Repeats -- Eroica, Bruckner, Strauss & Schubert*

I have:

nine versions of the "Four Last Songs." Current favorite is with Anne Schwanewilms and the Halle.

five or six versions of Bruckner's 8th. Current favorite is by Celibdache but just got Furtwangler version from the library so that may change.

six or seven versions of "Der Rosenkavalier." Current favorite is with Reining and conducted by Szell.

five or six versions of the Eroica symphony. Current favorite is with Gunter Wand.

eight or so versions of Schubert's 9th symphony. All time favorite is with Szell.


----------



## Efraim

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I thought I'd open up the "confessional" and ask Classical fans the following question... in your recorded music collection, which piece do you have in the greatest number?!


I confess myself to God and to thee, Holy Assembly of Music Fanatics, to hide in mine house 28 different recordings of Brahms' Piano Quintet, plus 4 of it's four-hand piano version. :angry: I confess to have in my sinful greed hoarded up no less than 29 recordings of the Piano Trio in B of selfsame composer, plus one of the first version of this work. I have more than ten recordings of some other works, mainly of Brahms and Haydn, further of Beethoven's Opp. 111 and 132 and Schubert's last piano sonata and String quintet. :angry: I beg you for a mercifully mild punishment.


----------



## Ravellian

I generally try not to get more than one recording of any single piece (unless the performance really stinks)... I think I have a 3-4 performances of a Chopin concerto movement that keeps popping up in albums..


----------



## Efraim

Ravellian said:


> I generally try not to get more than one recording of any single piece (unless the performance really stinks)...


Why, it might be interesting to compare different interpretations. As for my 30 of these two works, I admit it is merely a silly hobby: precisely for the piano quintet there are differences of quality but almost no difference of approach. But other works, especially those of Haydn, can really be played in several different ways, with different tempi, accents and sonority, with more pedalling or with less, more legato or more staccato. All that can change the character of the work, sometime to a large extent. Or Ravel's String quartet is played by the Parrenin quartet quite differently from others (I have it with Borodin, Bartók, La Salle and Loewenguth Quartets): a harsh sonority, more elaborated sound effects and details, less smoothed rounded unity of the whole. I like this recording but I guess I wouldn't like a quartet of Beethoven played in such a way.


----------



## Efraim

Misakichi_mx said:


> I really don't know where I might find all those recordings  We don't get a lot of rare recordings here in Mexico... And by the way I'm a "she:


You can order and get by mail such things on used LPs from

www.mikrokosmos.com

Every month it publishes a new list of several thousands of LPs (used but in good condition). True, things like Kulenkampff, Szigeti or Neveu are usually quite expensive (a few dozens of dollars), but not always. You can find plenty of records for just 10 $ or even less. - There are other dealers, but I know only this one.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ravellian said:


> I generally try not to get more than one recording of any single piece (unless the performance really stinks)... I think I have a 3-4 performances of a Chopin concerto movement that keeps popping up in albums..


Well I have 22 different recordings of Ravel's "Daphnis et Chloe." All of them are different from each other. They sound different, the players feel for the piece is different, and each conductor brings out something new in the piece. It's a great thing to compare different performances against another one. That's apart of why classical is so enjoyable for me, because each new recording of "Daphnis et Chloe" I listen to, I hear something completely new.


----------



## andruini

I have no idea how this happened because I try not to buy many versions of a single work, but I just saw that I have like 3 different versions of most of Brahms' music.. And I still want the DG box..


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I can't imagine 22 versions of s single work. I have 5 or 6 versions of Bach's _Goldberg Variations_ and perhaps 3 versions of the _Well Tempered Clavier_ and _Cello Suites_... but then I'm not so focused upon a narrow range or period as you are... still...?


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I can't imagine 22 versions of s single work. I have 5 or 6 versions of Bach's _Goldberg Variations_ and perhaps 3 versions of the _Well Tempered Clavier_ and _Cello Suites_... but then I'm not so focused upon a narrow range or period as you are... still...?


I think it should be said that I'm a collector. Ravel is my favorite composer, so only naturally I'll own 22 versions of "Daphnis et Chloe." Also note these are the full ballet scores too not just the suites. 

Most of my collection is from the Romantic and early 20th Century periods. This is, after all, the two periods I enjoy most.


----------



## maestro267

I've wound up with 5 Sibelius Thirds and 4 1812 Overtures, among others.


----------



## Jaime77

I don't have anymore than 2 or 3 of certain pieces. I have 3 Rite of Springs for example and it happened because I wanted another recording on one of the CDs. I have also the thing of a live and studio version of the same work a few times. I don't see the point in having like a dozen versions of one work. It seems to me a waste of money. I'd rather spend it on new music. Also think about it, are there really 12 very good recordings of most works? No I would say. The best ones are usually at most 6. Unless we are talking about some perennials like the Brandenburgs. Even so, again I'd rather have 2 versions of everything by Bach ( a task indeed! ) than 10 versions of one work and half his output missing from my collection. 
I know that classical music is about taste too but I have stopped impulse buying random CDs that I can't find reviews for or that get mixed to bad reviews. By getting critically acclaimed stuff, although critics can be wrong, I have found that I do have a hell of a lot of amazing performances on disc. Going with a consensus that something is good and also listening to a sample or two if possible has stood me in good stead. It is no accident that for example Kleiber conducting Beethoven 5 and 7 is everywhere as the best or next best recording of this music. It is because it is damn good! 
Personal taste then steps in as to whether you like your Beethoven raw and brisk or whale-like and dense. I tend to period instruments so that rules out a lot of the bloated versions. 
You can't be too strict about this and there are exceptions but I am happy so far. 

Jai


----------



## Fergus

Nine of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition:

Tomita (Synthesizer) (on L.P.)
Nino P. Cocchiarella (Piano)
Jeno Jando (Piano)
Stephen Kaske (Synthesizer)
Trio Solisti (Chamber Music)
Radio Luxembourg Symphony (Ravel's orchestration)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra (Stokowski's orchestration)
London Philharmonic Orchestra (Wood's orchestration)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer (Progressive Rock)

Seven of Debussy's La Mer:

Peabody Symphony Orchestra with Hajime Teri Murai
The Philharmonia/Simon
London Symphony Orchestra with Andre Previn
Singapore Symphony Orchestra
Vienna Symphonic Orchestra with Edouard Van Remoortel
New Philharmonia Orchestra with Pierre Boulez (on cassette)
Dag Achatz (Two pianos)

Six of Holst's Planets:

Tomita (Synthesizer)
Spitz-Tari (Synthesizer)
Len Vorster (Two pianos)
Peabody Concert Orchestra with Hajime Teri Murai
Dallas Symphony Orchestra with Eduardo Mata
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Five of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring:

Leonard Bernstein
Peabody Symphony Orchestra with Hajime Teri Murai
Hubert Laws (Jazz version)
Amsterdam Piano Quartet (Piano)
Igor Stravinsky

Five of Stravinsky's Firebird:

Tomita (Synthesizer) (on L.P.)
Leonard Bernstein
Peabody Symphony Orchestra with Hajime Teri Murai
Piano Roll
Robert Shaw

At least four apiece of Beethoven's symphonies:

Walter Weller with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra (complete set)
The Hanover Band (complete set)
Konstantin Scherbakov (complete set of Liszt's piano transcriptions)
Christopher Hogwood; Academy Of Ancient Music (#4 + #5)
Furtwangler (#9)
Various Pilz CDs + 1 Onyx CD (all but #5)
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki (Wagner's arrangement of #9 for piano and chorus)
"A Fifth of Beethoven" from Saturday Night Fever (Disco adaptation of #5)
Stephen Kaske (shortened synthesizer versions of some)

These have been some of the major works I have multiple versions of. The major works are easier to think of off the top of my head. I probably also have several versions of some pieces by Bach, given that I own a boxed set of his complete works and additionally have several transcriptions and arrangements of his music, including piano, guitar, jazz, synthesizer, koto, and recorder versions. I probably have several versions of his Toccata and Fugue in D minor. I have four versions of the Goldberg Variations. I have it on piano (Pnina Becher), harpsichord, and synthesizer (Joel Spiegelman), and by a jazz trio (Jacques Loussier). I also have the Brandenburg Concertos with piano, harpsichord, synthesizer (Wendy Carlos on L.P.), and by a jazz trio (Jacques Loussier). I have the Art of Fugue by a string quartet and by a recorder quartet.


----------



## Sid James

I tend not to duplicate, but by default I have acquired 3 versions of Bartok's _Concerto for Orchestra_:

Israel PO/Mehta (with Janacek, Kodaly)
Melbourne SO/Iwaki (with Stravinsky, Messiaen)
Suisse Romande/Ansermet (with more Bartok)


----------



## Fergus

Eight of Vivaldi's Four Seasons, which I neglected to mention in my previous post:

Alvaro Cassuto; Nova Filarmonia Porteguesa
Jaime Mansilla & The St. Angelis Chamber Orchestra
Another Scope - The Four Seasons Reloaded
Jacques Loussier Trio (Jazz)
Eddie Daniels - The Five Seasons (Jazz)
Pierre Saint-Denis Flute & Ilan Rechtman "Mac IIfx" (r) - Vivaldi's Revenge - The NEW Four Seasons (synthesizer + flute)
Stephen Kaske (synthesizer) (haven't listened to this one yet)
James Galway (flute) (on L.P.)


----------



## mariassygergely

Hello,
I use to collect as many versions as possible of the works I love; so I have some 120 Liszt Sonata, ~50 Beethoven #9, 20-25 complete set of Beethoven Piano Sonatas & the 9 Symphonies, ~25-30 complete sets of Chopin Etudes & Preludes and so on. If anyone is interested in tradeing/listening to good piano music, I have a quite large collection of unreleased concerts by pianists (both historic and contemporary artists). You can reach me at [email protected], too.


----------



## Art Rock

I do not go for duplicates in general, but Mahler (at least 3 versions of all symphonies and major song cycles), and in particular Das Lied von der Erde is the exception:

- 5 versions of the standard setting (tenor, alto, orchestra)
- 2 versions of the main alternative (tenor, bariton, orchestra)
- 1 version pf the standard setting sung in Cantonese
- 1 version of the setting with chamber orchestra
- 1 version of the setting with piano


----------



## kv466

Let's see,...wow, I have many versions of different pieces on vinyl, tape and disc...the one I have repeated the most I would say is Beethoven's 9th Symphony because it's on the three complete symphonies record sets I have, plus it's on the reader's digest beethoven edition box set...not to mention, the dozen or more version I have on cd that I've just bought on their own; usually I give away the cd's with the versions I don't care for...stuff I don't and will never have repeated, Bach...


----------



## Meaghan

Art Rock said:


> I do not go for duplicates in general, but Mahler ... is the exception


Same. I think the one piece of which I have the most recordings is actually "Ich bin der welt abhanden gekommen" because apparently all producers go "Hey, let's fill the extra space on this Mahler album with _this song_!" I don't mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

Probably one or two of the Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas (for piano), since I'm a glutton for new issues and reissues of. Latest new issue, Tharaud (Virgin). Latest reissue, MacGregor (Sound Circus).


----------



## TxllxT

Three times War & Peace (Prokofiev), six times Parsifal, four times Shostakovich complete string quartets, five times Mattheüs Passion etc. etc. Mostly it happens because of visiting a cd secondhand shop (Amsterdam: Concerto, Utrechtsestraat) and you see another version of what you love....


----------



## naclosagc

I have 9 Bolero. That is my highest.


----------



## Affi

The Planets x 7
Enigma Variations x 7
Grieg: Piano Concerto x 8


----------



## annie

beethoven's 5 piano concertos x 48 sets
beethoven's 5th piano concerto x 66 (including the sets)
beethoven's 4th piano concerto x 61 (including the sets)
mozart's 5th violin concerto x 24
mendelssohn's violin concerto x 22

i have over 15 versions for most of the baroque, classical and romantic piano and violin concertos


----------



## Aksel

I just inherited my grandmother's record collection, and I now think I am in possesion of at least 9 Grieg piano concerti and at least five Schumann PC's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The only works I tend to collect different recordings of are the symphonies of Mahler, Bruckner, Beethoven and, to a degree, Schubert. I'd like to expand my Shostakovich symphony collection beyond the Haitink box set as well. As regards the most, I think it's Mahler with 8 recordings each of symphonies 5, 6, 8, 9 and 10. Of the other Mahler symphonies I have 7 plus the same quantity of Das Lied von der Erde recordings - I have promised myself that when I get to 8 of each I'll stop there as I know which recordings I want to finish off with.


----------



## joen_cph

Among others (lots of it due to cheap LP´finds, and many years of collecting):

Beethoven S5 (15)
Beethoven S7 (20)
Beethoven Sonata 23 (26)
Beethoven Sonata 29 (23)
Liszt Sonata (18)
Tchaikovsky PC 1 (22)
Dvorak 9 (18)
Debussy La Mer (14)
Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (15)
Ravel Bolero (17)
Stravinsky Sacre (25)


----------



## ladyrebecca

Some pretty stunning collections here, as always.

Off the top of my head, I have 11 versions of Brahms' Double Concerto, Op 102. The most played is Julia Fischer and Daniel Müller-Schott with the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra Amsterdam with the late Yakov Kreizberg. The newest one coming is Isaac Stern and Leonard Rose with the Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York with Bruno Walter on mono LP. I'm not sure if that exact one is available on CD but would be interested to find it.


----------

